# New Litchfield LM20 - I NEED one!



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Just released at the Autosport show iain and his team come up with the goods again. Seems a bit of a bargain compared to a Nismo and fully sorted.
I dont know if you could pay the £16000 conversion price if you just wanted the parts fitted to your stock GTR.
I think it looks fantastic and should be what Nissan produce as the Track Edition.

Litchfield LM20 Nissan GT-R launched with 666bhp | Autocar


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

very nice, also " Lichfield adds a three-year warranty, breakdown cover and three years of free servicing for each LM20." = win!

I wonder who's got one ordered.. Adamantium??

"The Litchfield LM20, a heavily uprated version of the 2017 Nissan GT-R Black Edition that produces 666bhp and 600lb ft, has been revealed at the Autosport International show in Birmingham

The reworked two-door’s 3.8-litre V6 makes 74bhp and 119lb ft more than even the GT-R Nismo. It is claimed to be capable of accelerating the LM20 from 0-60mph in 2.5sec and 0-100mph in 5.7sec. Top speed is said to be more than 200mph.

To handle the extra power, the LM20 has been given bespoke traction control and electronic stability control software, and Bilstein Damptronic suspension has been fitted to the chassis with custom Eibach springs and anti-roll bars."


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Official details from Litchfield website
Nissan GT-R LM20 - Litchfield Motors


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

awesome!


----------



## gtr.jim (Oct 1, 2016)

Looks amazing that does!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

That's a lot of extras 16k... Tot that lot up and it comes to way more than 16k 

Looks like a great package


----------



## 55chev (Mar 4, 2015)

Looks tuff


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Very interesting indeed. I would possibly consider one. I wonder if they come in all colours, don't like the wheel colour though.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmm, I like that very much


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks great apart from... those alloys... yuk!


----------



## Nickgoss (Oct 28, 2014)

Litchfield's boys order a new car so u can choose colour of your choice, sure Neil said to me that u could choose different wheel or colour!! The lm 20 upgrade seat looks cool as well, hope they sell like the old lm Subaru


----------



## 55chev (Mar 4, 2015)

I luv the wheels and the color,tuff as old boots


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

I wonder how they achieved the 203mph top speed? Longer final drive or increased rev limit?


----------



## 55chev (Mar 4, 2015)

DocT said:


> I wonder how they achieved the 203mph top speed? Longer final drive or increased rev limit?


The two-door***8217;s 3.8-litre V6 has been extensively reworked, gaining larger fuel injectors, higher flow fuel pumps, a freer breathing air intake, a Litchfield intercooler and boost hoses, cast turbo downpipes and a 102mm exhaust with a less restrictive sports catalytic converter. The ECU is also calibrated to maximise the changes.

The resulting gains mean the LM20 produces 74bhp and 119lb ft more than even the GT-R Nismo. It is claimed to be capable of accelerating from 0-60mph in 2.5sec and 0-100mph in 5.7sec. Top speed is 203mph.
Could even be a wheel tyre combo change


----------



## NoPk11 (May 15, 2016)

mmmm very nice...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Three year warranty and servicing included is a clever touch. Makes the car a genuine viable alternative on equal footing with an unmodifed car.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

DocT said:


> I wonder how they achieved the 203mph top speed? Longer final drive or increased rev limit?


Not hard at all as the MY17 does nearly 200mph as stock. My stage one car did 203 flat out, don't forget they're not talking about in a mile they're talking about top end. Personally I thought it would have been a bit more,but the car looks great and I'm sure it'll sell out in no time, it's priced fairly.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Three year warranty and servicing included is a clever touch. Makes the car a genuine viable alternative on equal footing with an unmodifed car.


agreed! if you can stretch another 16k when buying a my17, this is certainly the one to buy! every day of the week. Pre-modded, and warrantied by Lichfields = win win win!


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

anybody placed an order , delivery dates?, did email, but nothing back..


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

1JBK said:


> anybody placed an order , delivery dates?, did email, but nothing back..


Yes I did the same and nothing back either, guess they are busy at the motor show.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

They are still at Autosport, doubt there's anyone senior enough answering emails during the day.

From what i saw yesterday, put a comment in the Facebook thread about ordering and you may get a quicker reply.

I suspect delivery dates will be however long it takes to order from Nissan plus a couple of weeks conversion time. I know that grey car (#1/20) is available now.


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

Will64 said:


> Yes I did the same and nothing back either, guess they are busy at the motor show.


yeh , thought that , they all be sold by tomorrow lol!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I wonder if they will hold a resale premium in a couple of years or are you kissing good bye to a lot of money.


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

Will64 said:


> I wonder if they will hold a resale premium in a couple of years or are you kissing good bye to a lot of money.


hard to tell..... my situ, trade my nismo in this year for a new one, dealer will prob offer me £90k , and i have to stump up another £60k for a newer model, that looks the same(ish) no more power, id no notice the handling being diff either... or chuck the money into a LM20 special with all mods done ...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If a nismo has plummeted to £90k, and that is THE premium GT-R, I can't see how you'd be worse off, if anything, you have nowhere near as far to fall.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

1JBK said:


> hard to tell..... my situ, trade my nismo in this year for a new one, dealer will prob offer me £90k , and i have to stump up another £60k for a newer model, that looks the same(ish) no more power, id no notice the handling being diff either... or chuck the money into a LM20 special with all mods done ...


Is that all they would probably offer you for your nismo?


----------



## apollo (Nov 9, 2016)

Saw this the other day when I payed a visit to Litchfield, stunning piece of kit!!!


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

I wonder why they didn't use the Michelin Pilot Spot 4S?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I thought they did.


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

Will64 said:


> Is that all they would probably offer you for your nismo?


round about that , defo no be £100k


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> They are still at Autosport, doubt there's anyone senior enough answering emails during the day.
> 
> From what i saw yesterday, put a comment in the Facebook thread about ordering and you may get a quicker reply.
> 
> I suspect delivery dates will be however long it takes to order from Nissan plus a couple of weeks conversion time. I know that grey car (#1/20) is available now.


is it grey? looks more blue to me? that only colour choice ?


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

Adamantium said:


> I thought they did.


Says Michelin Pilot Sport 4. Not the  model/type. This is from their Facebook yesterday - could be incorrect information.

Lucky owner whoever gets their hands on one. £16K for the conversion with full warranty/servicing is a complete steal.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

1JBK said:


> round about that , defo no be £100k


How many miles has it covered now? Very nice car!


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

Will64 said:


> How many miles has it covered now? Very nice car!


5500


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

1JBK said:


> is it grey? looks more blue to me? that only colour choice ?


I'm confused, the one in the pictures with the bronze wheels, with all the carbon bits and the LM20 number plate - you think that's blue?

It's definitely grey.

From what I gathered speaking to Iain about it yesterday, you get them to order whichever version and colour of MY17 you like and they build it to LM20 spec and badge it up based on which of the 20 it is. I think there's a wheel colour option too.

It's not clear from the advertising and websites reposting it, but I think the price would vary depending on the spec, eg. orange is a £1000 option. As is the prestige interior.

The recaro interior is also an extra on top of the base spec price that is quoted.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> Three year warranty and servicing included is a clever touch. Makes the car a genuine viable alternative on equal footing with an unmodifed car.


When you consider the cost of buying a MY17, taking it to stage 4 adding litchfield suspension, upgrading the brakes invalidating the warranty then having to pay for 3 years servicing then I think this is an absolute gem of a buy.

Not convinced resale value will hold up as the real value here is the warranty and service pack, after that it's just a nice stage 4 and I personally would buy on condition.

Only sensible option if you want a new car tuned though. Would be nice to see them offer it in 750bhp form as a stage 4.5 to really set it apart.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Why would the resale value be any worse than any other GT-R?

I think the carbon stuff sets it aside from a stage 4, aside from the many other little extras.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Takamo said:


> Not hard at all as the MY17 does nearly 200mph as stock. My stage one car did 203 flat out, don't forget they're not talking about in a mile they're talking about top end. Personally I thought it would have been a bit more,but the car looks great and I'm sure it'll sell out in no time, it's priced fairly.


Fair enough. I thought the standard car was limited due to gearing/revs.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> They are still at Autosport, doubt there's anyone senior enough answering emails during the day.
> 
> From what i saw yesterday, put a comment in the Facebook thread about ordering and you may get a quicker reply.
> 
> I suspect delivery dates will be however long it takes to order from Nissan plus a couple of weeks conversion time. I know that grey car (#1/20) is available now.


Has the grey car been used as a demo or just a display car Adam?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

DocT said:


> Fair enough. I thought the standard car was limited due to gearing/revs.


The DBA cars stock could do 196mph and the EBA cars are slightly more powerful as stock so really 200mph isn't that much more and I feel is easily achievable. The lm20 gearbox is still stock so it's not because of the gearing. The lm20 will be more consistent and remain cooler on the top end. It looks gorgeous and I wish iain had told me a few months ago that this was in the pipeline because I've placed my order for my katsura orange MY17 which God willing will be here in 5weeks or so.


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

Takamo said:


> The DBA cars stock could do 196mph and the EBA cars are slightly more powerful as stock so really 200mph isn't that much more and I feel is easily achievable. The lm20 gearbox is still stock so it's not because of the gearing. The lm20 will be more consistent and remain cooler on the top end. It looks gorgeous and I wish iain had told me a few months ago that this was in the pipeline because I've placed my order for my katsura orange MY17 which God willing will be here in 5weeks or so.


Book it in for a LM20 conversion, you got to buy a new one anyway to have this done.

T


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Tariq said:


> Book it in for a LM20 conversion, you got to buy a new one anyway to have this done.
> 
> T


I would bro but it'll work out too expensive, Litchfields get a discount on there new cars to start with so I'd be at a big loss to start with, my car with the colour, interior, service package and other bits and pieces cost me near 85k so to get it up to lm20 spec would be over 100k which just isn't for me. Would've been nice though


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

Takamo said:


> I would bro but it'll work out too expensive, Litchfields get a discount on there new cars to start with so I'd be at a big loss to start with, my car with the colour, interior, service package and other bits and pieces cost me near 85k so to get it up to lm20 spec would be over 100k which just isn't for me. Would've been nice though


Maybe next time, im sure there will be a very very special limited run of 35 LM35;s when the R35 is in its final year of production.

I think i will wait for that one 

t


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Tariq said:


> Maybe next time, im sure there will be a very very special limited run of 35 LM35;s when the R35 is in its final year of production.
> 
> I think i will wait for that one
> 
> t



To be honest may be I'm getting old but I honestly can't see myself ever using more than the stock power,id like to go stage one with downpipes purely for the extra features like rolling boost, pops and bangs and variable maps and the downpipes for sound and cooling of turbos. I think the MY17 looks great and nicer inside and I think this will be my last baby and I'm gunna keep it for a number of years Insha'allah (God willing).


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

WSM said:


> Lucky owner whoever gets their hands on one. £16K for the conversion with full warranty/servicing is a complete steal.


Not really, it's a fair price.

If you ordered a new My17 you would have 20k spare to throw at it, and don't forget the stock wheels/tyres, brakes, suspension would bring you back a few quid.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Will64 said:


> Has the grey car been used as a demo or just a display car Adam?


Not been driven in anger. Only been mapped. I think it has sub 500 miles.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

It's probably just me, but the plot has been lost. 
£100k?!?? For a Nissan?!?? I was in pain parting with £60k :chuckle:

Someone who will remain nameless, but it was purple, and a stage 2 I think, had the speedo reading 206mph. I know that's not accurate, but who cares


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It beats £160k for a Honda or £340k for a Toyota.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> It beats £160k for a Honda or £340k for a Toyota.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Love this car...wheels look really good and the spoilers look great


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> Why would the resale value be any worse than any other GT-R?
> 
> I think the carbon stuff sets it aside from a stage 4, aside from the many other little extras.


Was a bit sloppy with what I wrote there, I meant that after 3 years I don't think they'll carry a big premium over a regular stage 4 car.

Does look nice though, esp rear spoiler.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice picture to drool over :chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Surely that shine has been photoshopped in?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

borat52 said:


> Was a bit sloppy with what I wrote there, I meant that after 3 years I don't think they'll carry a big premium over a regular stage 4 car.
> 
> Does look nice though, esp rear spoiler.


I think you're wrong there. The type 25 and type 20 imprezas still command a premium over other comparable spec cars, plus it's much more than just a stage 4.25.

Suspension, handling kit, and body mods make it seem much more modified to me. A stage 4 car is indistinguishable from stock inside and out.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> I think you're wrong there. The type 25 and type 20 imprezas still command a premium over other comparable spec cars, plus it's much more than just a stage 4.25.
> 
> Suspension, handling kit, and body mods make it seem much more modified to me. A stage 4 car is indistinguishable from stock inside and out.


You're probably right. I'm a big fan of the standard GTR styling, this is certainly tastefully done but any efforts to jazz them up always err on the side of chavvy imho. 

Coming from the man with the massive spoiler btw :chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh no, that spoiler is terrible!

I take your point, I just don't agree.


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Oh no, that spoiler is terrible!
> 
> I take your point, I just don't agree.


I also disagree in this case, I think the cosmetic mods are very tasteful and it looks awesome.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Adamantium said:


> Surely that shine has been photoshopped in?


The shadows have been slightly reduced and detail increased which makes the shine stand out.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Mr.B said:


> The shadows have been slightly reduced and detail increased which makes the shine stand out.


Looks like more than that, the car almost looks chrome!


----------



## Prits_88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Wonder how this compares to. The nismo 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Anyone ordered one of these yet?


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

i drove it on sat , very impressed, imm sorting colours out on monday, and will be having one , back to a gtr after 12 months in a R8


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

dominic1 said:


> i drove it on sat , very impressed, imm sorting colours out on monday, and will be having one , back to a gtr after 12 months in a R8


Congrats I'm very jealous, any idea what colour you are going for?


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

orange is looking good


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Really nice conversion on this car.

Just needs to be fitted with carbon ceramics.

Not too badly priced against a track pack edition.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes looking at what Litchfield have added it is very good value and the finished article for someone only looking at Stage 4. Plenty fast enough for most!


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes I think it would look great in orange and gloss black alloys for me.
As you have driven one can you comment on the handling and how it felt?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The specification seems to be a balance of just the right parts for a road car.

If you bought a std car and went back and forth adding those bits, taking time off work etc you would probably tip the 100k mark.

I also think it will hold it's long term value slightly better than a modified car which has been around half a dozen tuning shops.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like I am getting an LM20.
Back to R35 ownership after three years off playing with Skyline GT-Rs.
Orange, based on track edition.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Looks like I am getting an LM20.
> Back to R35 ownership after three years off playing with Skyline GT-Rs.
> Orange, based on track edition.


sweet... lovely Litchfields LM20 Limited Edition car, and spec congrats! Time to change your sig then "Owner of Skylines ; now gone back to the mighty R35 GTR, How i missed you!"

Have i milked the sig enough?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

CT17 said:


> Looks like I am getting an LM20.
> Back to R35 ownership after three years off playing with Skyline GT-Rs.
> Orange, based on track edition.


You're like a slightly wackier version of Adamantium!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> You're like a slightly wackier version of Adamantium!


I hope that's a good thing... :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

charles charlie said:


> You're like a slightly wackier version of Adamantium!


He makes Adam look positively predictable.
The pair of them would make a great used car dealership.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

One for Adam ...



CT17 said:


> Looks like I am getting an LM20.
> Back to R35 ownership after three years off playing with Skyline GT-Rs.
> *Brown*, based on track edition.


HTH Richard 

Look forward to seeing that on a track somewhere!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Evo9lution said:


> Look forward to seeing that on a track somewhere!


Three year LM20 warranty includes GT-R club track days.
So Silverstone...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Skint said:


> The specification seems to be a balance of just the right parts for a road car.
> 
> If you bought a std car and went back and forth adding those bits, taking time off work etc you would probably tip the 100k mark.
> 
> I also think it will hold it's long term value slightly better than a modified car which has been around half a dozen tuning shops.


I think more than £100k and then you wouldn't have the three years of warranty included.

Sorely tempted by a 17 plate one of these.

Has to be grey or white, you lot will regret the orange - it just shouts, look at me I've got a 2017. Understated - that's always the classy way.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> I think more than £100k and then you wouldn't have the three years of warranty included.
> 
> Sorely tempted by a 17 plate one of these.
> 
> Has to be grey or white, you lot will regret the orange - it just shouts, look at me I've got a 2017. Understated - that's always the classy way.


Funny you say that about the orange , I do like it but when I was deciding which colour to get I mentioned the orange to my wife, she said it's for a footballer and that I was more of a footballers Dad, so white it is!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> I think more than £100k and then you wouldn't have the three years of warranty included.
> 
> Sorely tempted by a 17 plate one of these.
> 
> Has to be grey or white, you lot will regret the orange - it just shouts, look at me I've got a 2017. Understated - that's always the classy way.


I like bright colours, I find less people pull out on me.
It's purely a road safety thing!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

CT17 said:


> I like bright colours, I find less people pull out on me.
> It's purely a road safety thing!


make it so........ ouch my eyes!

^Tho I like the new my17 orange, it's nice and a real grower. Different to the norm.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chronos said:


> make it so........ ouch my eyes!
> 
> ^Tho I like the new my17 orange, it's nice and a real grower. Different to the norm.


Amazing to think this was 5 years ago...


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

CT17 you make me smile .
Out of interest, do you still have the Tesla?


----------



## 55chev (Mar 4, 2015)

To be honest these look like a really good deal,if a new 35 is 80k and these are 96k i think they are fantastic value for money,and luv the look,and also with warranty and the track deal its a bit of a no brainer.well done Litchfield just awesome!!!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

DocT said:


> I wonder how they achieved the 203mph top speed? Longer final drive or increased rev limit?


no need,, stock cars revs allow it to go that high. my mate saw 208mph on his.. albeit with 800hp


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bajie said:


> CT17 you make me smile .
> Out of interest, do you still have the Tesla?


No mate, while I loved it and thought it was a great car the durability of the interior trim was shocking.
With the premium packs it looks very nice, but six months and 9,000 miles in it was in worse condition than our 4 year old family Skoda Yeti that gets treated like a workhorse.

Dents in flimsy trim panels, scratches all up doors, stitching coming loose on steering wheel, abrasion on leather seats.

Real shame as a great car, but just very poor build quality in a few areas.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Blimey!
I was thinking of a Model S if I have to do long commute on my next job which is why I asked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That's seriously disappointing.

I was keenly waiting for the model 3, clearly that's going to suffer even more in build quality.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> That's seriously disappointing.
> 
> I was keenly waiting for the model 3, clearly that's going to suffer even more in build quality.


Hopefully with some car and customer experience it might be more hardwearing, baring in mind it's a family car and not a luxury one.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Fair point.


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Monster GTR said:


> Yes I think it would look great in orange and gloss black alloys for me.
> As you have driven one can you comment on the handling and how it felt?


handling felt great pal, sharp turn in, very difficult to really drive it hard as it was wet, but i've been in a few litchfield set up cars on track to appreciate the difference, over all as a package i was impressed enough to get me to the stage of ordering one, still not decided on colour yet, like the orange but as a couple of people have pointed out ............ will it still be a nice colour in a couple of years


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If not orange, then what?


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> If not orange, then what?


oooooooooooooooooo 


i dont know, its all so exciting !!!!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

dominic1 said:


> oooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> i dont know, its all so exciting !!!!


Blue chrome? red chrome? haha










Red chrome..


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Do they do a chav chrome?

My mistake, that's a tautology.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Do they do a chav chrome?
> 
> My mistake, that's a tautology.


"tautology" word of the week! like it.

TBH the blue chromes a bit much, Red chromes not bad tho

Wanna go full chav, and get the mirror/silver chrome.


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

lol ...... think imm past the blue/red chrome stage of my life


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Dumb question: I take it that the 'LM20' part is performed by Litchfield separate to sourcing the car?

As a lot of people finance their MY17, can the LM20 be financed in full?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chou said:


> Dumb question: I take it that the 'LM20' part is performed by Litchfield separate to sourcing the car?
> 
> As a lot of people finance their MY17, can the LM20 be financed in full?


I'd speak to Iain Litchfield if you want one.
Only way to get a 100% straight and true answer.
If you want to order you'll have to do that anyway...


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Looks like any other gtr with te37's. £16k for what is a stage 4 conversion on top of purchase price...am I missing something here; is this really good value?

That's almost £100k into a car that will depreciate over the coming years and imo doesn't look that great.

Each to there own but I know where my money would go.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TABZ said:


> Looks like any other gtr with te37's. £16k for what is a stage 4 conversion on top of purchase price...am I missing something here; is this really good value?
> That's almost £100k into a car that will depreciate over the coming years and imo doesn't look that great.
> Each to there own but I know where my money would go.


If you look at the power figure and not other upgrades, you are right.
However it isn't just a stage 4. (plus downpipes)


Add the following and it'd cost a fair bit more than a "stage 4" (trimmed off a few small/trivial things)

Litchfield/Bilstein Damptronic
Custom Eibach springs and anti-roll bar
Litchfield front handling kit

400 mm Alcon front rotors with lightweight bells
380 mm Alcon rear rotors
Upgraded brake pads front and rear
Goodridge braided brake lines
Lightweight RAYS Volk Racing TE37
Michelin Pilot Sport 4
Gearbox software

Litchfield carbon front lip spoiler
Litchfield carbon front grille blade
Litchfield carbon rear spoiler extension
Litchfield carbon rear bumper vents
Alcantara steering wheel with red band


Modding a car costs more more than it's worth. Not a new thing.
If I was to buy an R35 I'd get a new one.
And then I'd want to mod it, pay out more money and have concerns about Nissan and warranty.

This is a cheaper car to buy than doing that and is backed by a 3 year warranty.

It's around £14k (IIRC) more than a new GT-R but the mods would cost noticeably more.
I spent £18k modding my yellow R35 and it sold for £2-4k more than a stock one.
That's modding and cars.


So no brainer to me. As you say... each to their own.

To me it's a turn key fast and nicely modded GT-R without silly power or styling that comes with a proper warranty for 3 years I don't have to worry about Nissan getting the hump about if anything breaks.

I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Do you get to keep the stock parts the car came with ? guessing not - probably £5k+ worth there


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

CT17 said:


> If you look at the power figure and not other upgrades, you are right.
> However it isn't just a stage 4. (plus downpipes)
> 
> 
> ...


Two things I'd like to add.

1. In the above summary, you haven't included the not insignificant labour cost to install all the above parts, or the value of the aftermarket warranty. Show me another GT-R with that much power and torque that is still under warranty without paying extra for it.

2. Because it's a known and limited model, I think it will command more value than a "normal" gt-r with these parts simply added on, if only because of the plaque. If in doubt, look in Impreza circles where the Litchfield Type 20 and Type 25 still hold their money compared with similarly modded cars.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> 2. Because it's a known and limited model, I think it will command more value than a "normal" gt-r with these parts simply added on, if only because of the plaque. If in doubt, look in Impreza circles where the Litchfield Type 20 and Type 25 still hold their money compared with similarly modded cars.


Didn't Middlehurst perviously try it with the M16 edition? 
For some reason, the brits don't seem to buy into the whole limited edition thing too well until everyone else beats us to it. :nervous:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

The M16 was a laughable attempt at a limited edition. A map and a plaque if memory serves. This LM20 has a raft of changes chosen by one of the best in the business.

If I had the money I'd be all over one.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

It was rather tongue in cheek about the M16!

The rest wasn't though.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

TABZ said:


> Looks like any other gtr with te37's. £16k for what is a stage 4 conversion on top of purchase price...am I missing something here; is this really good value?
> 
> That's almost £100k into a car that will depreciate over the coming years and imo doesn't look that great.
> 
> Each to there own but I know where my money would go.


I said earlier, if you ordered a new My17 you would have 20k spare to throw at it, and don't forget the stock wheels/tyres, brakes, suspension would bring you back a few quid.

It's not a bad deal but personally I would buy and mod to my own spec, if Litchfield then did the work I would take a warranty too, so that's not an issue.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> 1. In the above summary, you haven't included the not insignificant labour cost to install all the above parts, or the value of the aftermarket warranty. Show me another GT-R with that much power and torque that is still under warranty without paying extra for it.


The customer is paying extra for it. 

Don't think I'm putting it down, it's a nice car priced correctly IMO, not some fantastic giveaway bargain that is being implied here.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Trev, your numbers are slightly out.

Recaro is £83,600 in metallic colour with service pack, more in orange, before any discount.

3 years of warranty is £3,600.

That makes £87,200. That leaves you £10k for mods and labour, plus anything you get back from selling the original parts. 

I'm sorely tempted.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

What happens after the 3 year warranty expires? 
Is it renewable?
Are you able to transfer a warranty after this time (if renewable)
If not, surely with depreciation and no warranty (possible release of the R36 looming) it will be a difficult car to shift.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Why would it be any worse than any of the many stage 4.5s currently out there?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> Why would it be any worse than any of the many stage 4.5s currently out there?




Good question however I don't recall £100k odd being ploughed into current stage 4 35's.
What I've noticed however; any 35 over 3 years of age with no warranty is difficult to move on. 

A car that has been previously modified is seen with more scepticism than a stock example.

Like I said each to their own, aesthetically and financially it doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

TABZ said:


> Good question however I don't recall £100k odd being ploughed into current stage 4 35's.
> What I've noticed however; any 35 over 3 years of age with no warranty is difficult to move on.
> 
> A car that has been previously modified is seen with more scepticism than a stock example.
> ...


Fair play Tabz, you are entitled to your opinion. I'd agree with you in the case of nearly all other makes but I see no issue with selling modified GT-Rs and can speak from experience having owned and sold more than probably any other private individual on here.

Never had a problem selling a modified car which they all have been.

Cars with £10k of mods are very common, I don't see this one as much of a stretch over one of those. If anything many will see this as a safer option as its base level of tune is a known quantity, on which Litchfield are comfortable enough to provide a warranty.

It could be perceived as a standard LM20.

Most people who are put off by modified cars do so out of the uncertainty of what's been done and by who. I think this car is ideal for those buyers as that uncertainty is removed.

But, if it's not for you, then fair enough, there's only 20, so I don't think this issue is going to affect many of us anyway.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

With regards to the warranty, is it stipulated anywhere on the standard Nissan warranty that trackday use voids it? 

I had always assumed Nissan covers track use on the standard car therefore without the warranty the target market for this car would be much more limited.

Also why only GTR owners club trackdays?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Trev, your numbers are slightly out.
> 
> Recaro is £83,600 in metallic colour with service pack, more in orange, before any discount.
> 
> ...


Is that a fair reflection of the purchase price though Adam? Surely if you're going to be buying a R35 with the intention of getting it as a LM20 you won't bother with the Service Pack or the 3 year warranty from Nissan?

Maybe not £20k but approaching £15k plus the return from sold items (assuming that you get these back)


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

My point is that with the LM20, you get 3 years servicing and 3 years warranty, and so to compare the base car like for like you need to add on those costs.

Trev was comparing what you get for base car plus £20k if you do it yourself. My point was that if you do it yourself, you don't get three years warranty after modding. If you purchased, the warranty, it would be an extra £3600, likewise the servicing, which from Nissan is £600.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

This car is still a good deal, I definitely agree with that. However, you could get a warranty covering three years after mods from Litchfield if you just bought the components outside of this package, you would just have to pay for it separately in three annual installments ... You also have to consider the loss of a Service Pack (i.e. cost of 3x services) to the cost for three years ...

A Stage 4.5 pack at Litchfield costs just over £10k, plus just over £3k for the warranty for three years, which takes the cost of a brand new RECARO without SP and warranty up to that of the LM20. This means that you get the wheels and CF* bits for free. If you get the OEM components back to sell, you get the warranty for free as well (if you don't, you have to add on the money you don't recoup on to the cost of the LM20, if doing an apples vs apples comparison, which makes it slightly less enticing).

Anyway, I'm not trying to knock this at all. I really do think that it's a good car and may have some slight residual favour after a couple of years as well (and after a few more years maybe; like the Scoobies). I just want the comparison to be apples vs apples and not apples vs pears ...

Edited to add: sorry, forgot to mention the *suspension and handling upgrades above ...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Not sure i follow why you think it's apples vs pears. 

Trev said you could buy the bits for 17 car plus 20k, regardless of the numbers being wrong which was the point of my post, i was also saying that you can't just spec up the price of the mods, you have to start with a service pack car, and you have to factor in the £3600 for the warranty to get to lm20 spec.

Btw, it's a 4.25 i think. 4.5 has different turbos.

Iirc from the Autosport show, it also included the supersport intercooler.

Pretty sure that no one is disagreeing here so I'm going to have to stop replying. Sorry for repeating myself.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Not sure i follow why you think it's apples vs pears.
> 
> Trev said you could buy the bits for 17 car plus 20k, regardless of the numbers being wrong which was the point of my post, i was also saying that you can't just spec up the price of the mods, you have to start with a service pack car, and you have to factor in the £3600 for the warranty to get to lm20 spec.
> 
> ...


Yes it's a 4.25.

My numbers aren't wrong, if I was buying a new MY17 I would not be paying retail for it, I would be paying 77k, which would leave me with 20k to play with.

I would have a service pack thrown in, and an aftermarket warranty for 1 year, after which I'd probably sell the car and get another having covered 20k miles.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

DocT said:


> With regards to the warranty, is it stipulated anywhere on the standard Nissan warranty that trackday use voids it?
> 
> I had always assumed Nissan covers track use on the standard car therefore without the warranty the target market for this car would be much more limited.
> 
> Also why only GTR owners club trackdays?


Yes, standard warranty doesn't cover track use, it's all in the handbook.

It's not all bad though, warranty will be reinstated after an NHPC inspection and oils/fluids changed.

Also, the standard warranty covers launches, aftermarket warranties usually don't.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

DocT said:


> With regards to the warranty, is it stipulated anywhere on the standard Nissan warranty that trackday use voids it?
> 
> I had always assumed Nissan covers track use on the standard car therefore without the warranty the target market for this car would be much more limited.
> 
> *Also why only GTR owners club trackdays?*


Would you warranty a car that could do 2 trackdays a week?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> Also, the standard warranty covers launches, aftermarket warranties usually don't.


Do R35 owners really feel the need to launch all day long? I've found generally with mine, you hit the loud pedal from a standstill, and it goes quite well :chuckle:



Johnny G said:


> Would you warranty a car that could do 2 trackdays a week?


Nope! ha


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chronos said:


> Do R35 owners really feel the need to launch all day long? I've found generally with mine, you hit the loud pedal from a standstill, and it goes quite well :chuckle:


I launched each of mine once to see how it worked.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

CT17 said:


> I launched each of mine once to see how it worked.


Yeah, I tried mine a couple of times, and haven't felt the need since.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I haven't launched my car at all.











Today


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I haven't launched my car at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't believe you!















Even if your GTR is elsewhere at present, I'm sure that you have launched the Beemer or the daily!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Daz, at my age I can't remember what I did yesterday!



Evo9lution said:


> I don't believe you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gtr_jocky (Sep 27, 2007)

Just ordered mine in white. Cannot wait any one received there's yet wood like to see a white one


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's some pictures I took of the grey LM20 when I was in for a service early Feb. Was very dirty but still looks fantastic in my opinion, love the bronze TE37s and the extra bits such as the carbon lip and front splitter. Was chatting to Neil and he said 6 had been sold at that point with one customer exceeding the standard spec (Larger turbos etc etc). Congrats to everyone that has one on order


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It's killing me looking at that pic, can see me being in loads of dept shortly!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice, but my eyes keep flicking to the tyres, they look too bulky and ballon-ey, like a 1970's super car. Would definitely be putting some RF's on there


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Skint said:


> It's killing me looking at that pic, can see me being in loads of dept shortly!


Hense the username eh :ban:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Agree on the tyres.

Pretty sure they will be changing once the new 4S sizes are available.


----------



## Loftybotswana (Jan 9, 2017)

Looks Phat as F!


----------



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

Very tempting.. but think my wife would kill me if I bought one... and I tend not to discuss buying a car with her but just turn up in it 

Colour is boring and wheels terrible on the first LM20 show car... just my opinion.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

How many left?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> How many left?


Henry, you keep sneaking back on here, :thumbsup: the itch is still with you and Henrik's comments about how good the car is on track are making it worse for you. Get the order in with Iain before they're all gone .


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

barry P. said:


> Henry, you keep sneaking back on here, :thumbsup: the itch is still with you and Henrik's comments about how good the car is on track are making it worse for you. Get the order in with Iain before they're all gone .


There's is a certain pull to them!

Test driving R8 Plus this week and F Type SVR the week after, and 991 Turbo S needs to be looked at.

Next car intending to keep for a while needs to be right.

Do love the wheels on the LM20!


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> How many left?


Over half are taken..


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

TurboFreak said:


> Very tempting.. but think my wife would kill me if I bought one... and I tend not to discuss buying a car with her but just turn up in it
> 
> Colour is boring and wheels terrible on the first LM20 show car... just my opinion.


I much prefer the blue grey version of the wheels but apparently they weren't available in time for the launch.

You say the color is boring but there's not many to choose from real and we've seen them all before. Only option is orange, which every new 17 seems to be arriving in so imho makes it the most boring obvious choice.

I think the grey looks great anyway but even more so with the carbon.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

I think the red with the carbon additions would look great. Orange does seem to be overdone.


----------



## MonacoMaven (Mar 18, 2016)

I have one foot in BUT buyers of my left hand drive 2011 keep falling through on funds.

I think having 2 at once is overkill and I only have 2 garage spaces and they are full.


----------

